# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio SVE14A37CDH Windows 7 Base System Device Driver



## sonyx (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi,

I purchased a new laptop that had windows 8 preinstalled (VAIO SVE14A37CDH)... I formatted the laptop and put in windows 7 professional instead (personal preference, please do not recommend reinstalling win8, I am sticking to Win7) I was able to download the drivers from outside sources (Sony page only has win8 driver support) for every device EXCEPT:

Base System Device. 

The win8 equivalent that fixes the issue is the Ricoh® PCIe Memory Stick® Host Controller driver found here: Sony eSupport - SVE14A37CDH - Drivers & Software

When I try and install the win8 driver on win7 , it installs and finds the device but in device manager the device then is called Ricoh Host Controller, but it has has an exclamation mark and with the details : Windows cannot verify the digital signature for the drivers required for this device. A recent hardware or software change might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that might be malicious software from an unknown source. (Code 52)

Is there anyway I can bypass this or is there a driver that will work with this laptop for windows 7?? 

Thank you,

Damian


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Sony Vaio SVE14A37CDH Windows 7 Base System Device Driver*

you could disable digital signature

1. During boot-up, continuously press <F8> to get to Advanced Boot Options. Note: On some systems, you need to first press <F2> to go into Boot Menu, then press <F8> to reach Advanced Boot Options.

2. When the menu appears, use the DOWN arrow key to scroll to “Disable Driver Signature Enforcement.”

3. Press <Enter>.

4. Continue the boot process.

5. After your computer has completed the boot process, please install the drivers per the included instructions.

got that from here. Disable Digital Signature in Windows 7, 64 bit


----------



## sonyx (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio SVE14A37CDH Windows 7 Base System Device Driver*

Does not work. 

After restart under storage controllers there is still "Ricoh PCIe Memory Stick Host Controller" with a yellow exclamation and the same Code52 error when I go into details.


----------



## sonyx (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio SVE14A37CDH Windows 7 Base System Device Driver*

Edit:

I managed to get it to work when I did the disable driver signature enforcement... however I have to do that EVERY time i reboot in order for the device to appear normally. As soon as I let the laptop reboot normally, it goes back to having the exclamation mark with the error. How can I enforce this permanently ??


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Sony Vaio SVE14A37CDH Windows 7 Base System Device Driver*

hum did you try other method on the link


----------



## sonyx (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio SVE14A37CDH Windows 7 Base System Device Driver*

When I do the first method, it does not work. Same problem in device manager.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Sony Vaio SVE14A37CDH Windows 7 Base System Device Driver*

how is the laptop running?


----------



## sonyx (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio SVE14A37CDH Windows 7 Base System Device Driver*

Laptop is running fine. However this isn't going to be my laptop, and the person I'm giving it to wants it to be with windows 7 (I don't want to give him the laptop with any question marks or exclamation points found in the device manager)


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Sony Vaio SVE14A37CDH Windows 7 Base System Device Driver*

i understand what your saying, i do not know how to make it perminate. i will ask fellow techs.


----------



## sonyx (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio SVE14A37CDH Windows 7 Base System Device Driver*

SOLVED: 

I downloaded the Host controller driver for a different series of Vaio laptops that was for windows7 and it worked!

Original Drivers and Applications for SVL241 Series : Download : Sony Middle East & Africa

Different series, but the driver worked on my laptop. Hope that helps anyone in a similar situation.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Sony Vaio SVE14A37CDH Windows 7 Base System Device Driver*

OK ty for letting us know the solution


----------



## frankyboy (Apr 6, 2013)

i have the same laptop with the same problem, i have wipe the whole win 8 drive and im in win7 64bit now. Can you help me out by telling me where you got the video radeon hd driver (the one on amd website does not install) and all the others if you can sonyx?

thanks a lot


----------



## sonyx (Jun 18, 2008)

Im pretty sure I installed the win8 driver for that one and it worked.


----------

